# The Pack Is Coming.



## Wolf

So i have a new surprise for everyone here on RootWiki. Its currently being tested before i post any more. Hope you are all ready ^..^

Wolf

"Founder of WolfRoms"


----------



## halfiedp

I'm excited.


----------



## aceoyame

Most interesting


----------



## BigShotProducer

Curiouser and curiouser....


----------



## bigdog357

oh ya bring it on,cant wait to c what u might have in store for us all.


----------



## MoodMuzik

New + Surprise has gotten my attention only for the fact that ICS is new and it would be a surprised.. sadly I feel I will be let down


----------



## Lurch81

Hmm sucks cause who knows what this could be lol but i am excited

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf

Wow I didn't expect this much spark to come. Thanks everyone for your imput.


----------



## Burncycle

I love surprises! Woot!


----------



## wulf

Curious myself.


----------



## Lurch81

Wolf said:


> Wow I didn't expect this much spark to come. Thanks everyone for your imput.


No thank you! How about a hint!!?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

I'm curious too!

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## blackadept

I know what's coming









Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## razorloves

Moved to general section. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------



## Wolf

razorloves said:


> Moved to general section. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


Swy about that.


----------



## Wolf

Lurch81 said:


> No thank you! How about a hint!!?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Its ROM related


----------



## chiruscan

ICS AOSP version?


----------



## Jubakuba

You'd better not be DXC's Kang.
WHOEVER did kang DXC...seriously picked on the wrong dev. He is the most supportive developer I've seen. And a damn good one at that.
It's people stealing other dev's Roms/Mods/Tweaks/Whatever that gets them to drop out of the game...
Which is so depressing.

Other than that little thing I had to get off my chest...
Me is excite?


----------



## coltzfan

I am not much on surprises but wait patiently to see what you got.


----------



## aceoyame

Jubakuba said:


> You'd better not be DXC's Kang.
> WHOEVER did kang DXC...seriously picked on the wrong dev. He is the most supportive developer I've seen. And a damn good one at that.
> It's people stealing other dev's Roms/Mods/Tweaks/Whatever that gets them to drop out of the game...
> Which is so depressing.
> 
> Other than that little thing I had to get off my chest...
> Me is excite?


We will see. I haven't seen his kang pop up yet. But I dont think this is it, we shall see though. If it is I will be able to catch it pretty quickly because of my work with the roms.


----------



## vudugan

Go Pack Go!!!


----------



## zach.discgolf

How about a clue, Scooby Doo?

Sent with ice cream magic!


----------



## Lurch81

Jeez its rom related doesn't help much >:-[ i request a new hint haha

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## martian-dx7

I'm guessing its an ICS Rom? Hope it is...lol


----------



## bobcaruso

blackadept said:


> I know what's coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW


_" I know something you don't na, na, na"_

What kinda Dork makes a post like this, a five year old?
If you are so sure you know something, why be a clown posting that you know without posting what you know


----------



## jack99

its about unlocked bootloader..

Sent from my Shadow using Tapatalk


----------



## martian-dx7

I don't think unlocked bootloader is Rom Related.??



jack99 said:


> its about unlocked bootloader..
> 
> Sent from my Shadow using Tapatalk


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

It's just his DX rom; go to his site to see for yourself.


----------



## db306

Where is his site?


----------



## blackadept

bobcaruso said:


> _" I know something you don't na, na, na"_
> 
> What kinda Dork makes a post like this, a five year old?
> If you are so sure you know something, why be a clown posting that you know without posting what you know


Wow.....ummm dude chill out. I didnt post what it is because the OP doesn't want me to ruin his surprise. Jesus, nothing I said was remotely disrespectful.... Way to make something out of nothing...but then again myself and all my work for you guys here is worth nothing....cause I'm just a clown.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## bobAbooey

db306 said:


> Where is his site?


http://www.wolfroms.co.nr/

From what I could tell, nothing is there yet.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

bobAbooey said:


> http://www.wolfroms.co.nr/
> 
> From what I could tell, nothing is there yet.


Beat me to the punch. Sorry about that.

Yeah, I'm just making an educated guess that it's his rom since it's listed next to the OG droid on his site. Still, though, just a guess...


----------



## db306

blackadept said:


> Wow.....ummm dude chill out. I didnt post what it is because the OP doesn't want me to ruin his surprise. Jesus, nothing I said was remotely disrespectful.... Way to make something out of nothing...but then again myself and all my work for you guys here is worth nothing....cause I'm just a clown.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW


I'm thinking Wolf might want to elaborate a little more before this gets ugly!!


----------



## bobcaruso

blackadept said:


> Wow.....ummm dude chill out. I didnt post what it is because the OP doesn't want me to ruin his surprise. Jesus, nothing I said was remotely disrespectful.... Way to make something out of nothing...but then again myself and all my work for you guys here is worth nothing....cause I'm just a clown.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW


So, why in the heck post the fact you know, kinda childish, no?


----------



## Infazzdar

db306 said:


> I'm thinking Wolf might want to elaborate a little more before this gets ugly!!


I would hate for things to get.. bitey xD


----------



## bobAbooey

I think he has hinted in the past about a rom for the dx. Just guessing that's the reason he said he thinks he knows.


----------



## chefthomas99

Will the rom be called breaking dawn part 1?


----------



## Wolf

SalsaDestroyer said:


> Beat me to the punch. Sorry about that.
> 
> Yeah, I'm just making an educated guess that it's his rom since it's listed next to the OG droid on his site. Still, though, just a guess...


Nice guess. Its true I'm porting my og ROM o the DX. Just putting on the final touches. But since I don't have my own DX to test on I'm going to need tester that are actually going to help me out. My tester for the OG ROM didn't do so well but since I own an OG I was able to debug on my own.


----------



## Wolf

chefthomas99 said:


> Will the rom be called breaking dawn part 1?


No it won't. I'm debating on keeping the name Fang or making it Shadow Fang. Anyones input would be great.


----------



## Wolf

Infazzdar said:


> I would hate for things to get.. bitey xD


I laughed a bit at this comment. But everyone pleae understand if I don't reply on here right away I'm probably busy. Lol I do try to have a life outside of deving (doesn't work very well though.)


----------



## Lurch81

Sweet a new rom for dx now were up to 5 total lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 1loudsvt

Sweet. I will gladly help test if you need someone. Just let me know.


----------



## qwiklildroider

Wolf said:


> No it won't. I'm debating on keeping the name Fang or making it Shadow Fang. Anyones input would be great.


Shadow Fang +1 just sounds BA


----------



## Wolf

For anyone wanting to test. Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## bigdog357

oh ya this badboy is getting closer to release,or atleast i hope it is,love trying new roms.


----------



## 1loudsvt

Email sent.


----------



## WynterEnd

1loudsvt said:


> Email sent.


Ditto


----------



## Lurch81

WynterEnd said:


> Ditto


Emailed as well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## martian-dx7

Just emailed you. Wolf.


----------



## coltzfan

Is this going to be 2nd init based or 1st init? I noticed your OG rom was CM7 based. Looks pretty slick.


----------



## Jubakuba

coltzfan said:


> Is this going to be 2nd init based or 1st init? I noticed your OG rom was CM7 based. Looks pretty slick.


2nd init then.
You answered your own question.


----------



## Wolf

To everyone testing: please understand I don't own a DX. So the questions of what kernel and whatnot I'm unable to anwser. That's where you guys come in. Also all feedback so far is being put into effect. Thanks again.

Wolf


----------



## bobAbooey

I can't even begin to develop for my dx, let alone for a phone I do not even own. You devs are awesome, thanks for giving us another choice.


----------



## Wolf

bobAbooey said:


> I can't even begin to develop for my dx, let alone for a phone I do not even own. You devs are awesome, thanks for giving us another choice.


No thank you all for the feedback you provide. If it wasn't for you all devs like me couldn't do the work we do. That's why I picked rootzwiki as my home. All the nice feedback I've gotten.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

Is wolf on twitter?


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

SC trailbuilder said:


> Is wolf on twitter?


Yep.

@wolfirotisha


----------



## SC trailbuilder

SalsaDestroyer said:


> Yep.
> 
> @wolfirotisha


Thank-you


----------



## Jubakuba

I emailed you, as stated in my Email.
That you received an email from me.
</redundant>

Anyway, I'd love to Beta. I've asked countless devs who offered positions and have yet to even get one chance =[


----------



## bigshotrob22

Jubakuba said:


> I emailed you, as stated in my Email.
> That you received an email from me.
> </redundant>
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to Beta. I've asked countless devs who offered positions and have yet to even get one chance =[


He probably got a lot of emails. He probably just needed a handful of people to test. We just gotta be patient. I can't wait to try something new lol


----------



## 1loudsvt

Jubakuba said:


> I emailed you, as stated in my Email.
> That you received an email from me.
> </redundant>
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to Beta. I've asked countless devs who offered positions and have yet to even get one chance =[


I didn't get picked either :-\ don't feel bad LOL


----------



## Jubakuba

I'm not sure he HAS picked anyone yet.

But even if he has, I wasn't whining about not being picked...simply sarcastically stating that saying "I emailed you" is redundant.
It's like calling someone right after you text them to let them know you sent them a text.

(Not trying to be a huge prick, just clarifying.)

Edit:
And I can't seem to find any videos/much info on this ROM.
Anyone have any better luck?
Any sweet settings/hacks/etc included?


----------



## martian-dx7

I also emailed him but didn't get picked...lol. but I think he has already chosen beta testers from what I understand from his twitter feeds.


----------



## Wolf

Jubakuba said:


> I'm not sure he HAS picked anyone yet.
> 
> But even if he has, I wasn't whining about not being picked...simply sarcastically stating that saying "I emailed you" is redundant.
> It's like calling someone right after you text them to let them know you sent them a text.
> 
> (Not trying to be a huge prick, just clarifying.)
> 
> Edit:
> And I can't seem to find any videos/much info on this ROM.
> Anyone have any better luck?
> Any sweet settings/hacks/etc included?


I've picked 10 people actually and I'm currently trying to fix the issues they are reporting to me. Also I don't have videos or pictures for this ROM because as I stated before I don't own a DX. But if a tester could get me a few screens that would be awesome


----------



## Wolf

Ok. A lot of you are asking what kernel you need to be on to flash. Could one of the testers that got it flashed please post your kernel your on so others can know. Thanks

Wolf


----------



## Jubakuba

I meant the OG variant.

Cool though! Good to know progress is being made.


----------



## Wolf

Jubakuba said:


> I meant the OG variant.
> 
> Cool though! Good to know progress is being made.


Oh the OG one. I'll post screens in a bit. I had to do a revamp on the OG one.


----------



## JagoX

If it's not a 100% working ICS AOSP ROM then I'll be greatly disappointed


----------



## Wolf

JagoX said:


> If it's not a 100% working ICS AOSP ROM then I'll be greatly disappointed


Its not. <insert disappointment face here>


----------



## Abdul

yall need to sbf back to froyo kernnal after that u will be able to flash this rom... but i must say his rom is fast and flawless.... everybody must try after releasing....


----------



## Abdul

Wolf said:


> Its not. <insert disappointment face here>


wolf i emailed to some issues and gave u some suggestions.... see if u can please work out and i must say this is fast rom reminding me of liquid but i think battery life of ur rom is better than any other 2.3.7 rom


----------



## Wolf

abdul101 said:


> wolf i emailed to some issues and gave u some suggestions.... see if u can please work out and i must say this is fast rom reminding me of liquid but i think battery life of ur rom is better than any other 2.3.7 rom


I'm working on fixing the issues now. Once they are sorted out I'll try to get the other suggestions taken care of. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Brad92

So this is based off the official CM7 builds.


----------



## Wolf

Brad92 said:


> So this is based off the official CM7 builds.


Correct.


----------



## Wolf

Beta testers: new build being compiled now. Will email link soon.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

Wolf said:


> Beta testers: new build being compiled now. Will email link soon.


Man, you're awesome! Even though I haven't seen anything yet, I'm so glad to have a hard working dev join the ranks.


----------



## Wolf

SalsaDestroyer said:


> Man, you're awesome! Even though I haven't seen anything yet, I'm so glad to have a hard working dev join the ranks.


Thanks man. I really am hoping to take Fang farther then it is now. I have so many things I wanna add and change. Hopfully one day my perfect ROM idea will come to life.


----------



## chefthomas99

Wolf said:


> Beta testers: new build being compiled now. Will email link soon.


Email to me


----------



## Jubakuba

You do realize here, Wolf...
That us flash-a-holics are going through withdrawals?
CM7 (Currently my Daily) has been stagnant for a long time...aside from the 720p fix that DXC implemented.
DXC is working on his [cry] final build for the DX...
And Blur-Based Roms aren't my cup-o-tea...so I've no idea whats going on there.
Probably just the usual buggy Liberty Builds...
Stable/Bland Rubix...
Yada yada yada.

We can haz .zip nao ok?
Lmao.


----------



## Wolf

Attention beta testers:
Check your emails ^..^


----------



## blueman

Definitely would like to get in on the beta testing. I know you've got what you need at the moment, doesn't stop me from wanting to participate...

Nice to see people still deving with the DX.

gcso


----------



## halfiedp

Just a heads up to everyone following this rom, as of right now, the Rom runs in the Froyo kernel so an SBF is required (unless already OJ FroYo).


----------



## WaVeS

No thanks, ICS is good for me.


----------



## PARick

So, those of us on 605 gb kernel are out of luck?


----------



## SC trailbuilder

PARick said:


> So, those of us on 605 gb kernel are out of luck?


No ! Just have to sbf back to froyo


----------



## milski65

[sup]Froyo. Excellent. Back up X ready and waiting. Looking forward to it.[/sup]


----------



## cubsfan187

Damn. Already running miui on 4.0.1 so I really don't wanna SBf back 2 os'es to try it. Sounds pretty nice though.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

cubsfan187 said:


> Damn. Already running miui on 4.0.1 so I really don't wanna SBf back 2 os'es to try it. Sounds pretty nice though.


Isn't miui based on froyo? Never ran miui but i thought it is froyo base.


----------



## bobAbooey

It started off on froyo


----------



## Antob125

I thought miui was gb


----------



## Infazzdar

Antob125 said:


> I thought miui was gb


The current MIUI build is Gingerbread with Ice Cream Sandwich framework.

I'm not sure whether the framework alone makes it Ice Cream Sandwich =P


----------



## cubsfan187

No it's still gb but with a touch of ics. System info says its 4.0.1 but it is still on the gb base. At least for now.


----------



## aceoyame

More than a touch i'd say. It basically has aroun 70-80% of the framework (the engine behind the apps) from ICS


----------



## PARick

SC trailbuilder said:


> No ! Just have to sbf back to froyo


Darn. Not a ride I'm willing to take. Would have like to try it though.


----------



## mcp770

abdul101 said:


> yall need to sbf back to froyo kernnal after that u will be able to flash this rom... but i must say his rom is fast and flawless.... everybody must try after releasing....


Why would we need to SBF to froyo? Is this not a gb rom? If so an sbf to 602 should surfice. Also if it is a gb based 2nd-init rom than coming from miui or cm7 shouldn't even require an sbf at all just a data/cache wipe. Right?


----------



## bobAbooey

halfiedp said:


> Just a heads up to everyone following this rom, as of right now, the Rom runs in the Froyo kernel so an SBF is required (unless already OJ FroYo).


I assume this guy is testing the rom and is telling us it's a rom running on froyo.


----------



## Abdul

bobAbooey said:


> I assume this guy is testing the rom and is telling us it's a rom running on froyo.


he just wanna get his rom complete first i m sure once his bestest 2nd int rom is completed he will start working on gb/...


----------



## Abdul

mcp770 said:


> Why would we need to SBF to froyo? Is this not a gb rom? If so an sbf to 602 should surfice. Also if it is a gb based 2nd-init rom than coming from miui or cm7 shouldn't even require an sbf at all just a data/cache wipe. Right?


before miui liquid cm7 all of these roms were on froyo and u were happily doing sbf back to froyo jus to get a taste of these roms......right now its on 2.2.340 kernel soon he will transfer it to gb once his rom is completed just be patience his rom is in testing mode right now and soon it will be released......


----------



## Abdul

and people who r saying about ics ....... this rom has a theme chooser u can get ics taste through that...... but give this guy some time to port all these things to new level...


----------



## bobAbooey

I'm thrilled to have a new rom, froyo is OK with me. An SBF is an SBF. No special steps to go back to froyo.


----------



## dsr13

Haven't seen this confusion in a while, since most 2nd init ROMS are now on the GB kernal...
The Android version (Froyo, GB, ICS) has nothing to do with the kernal. When we say "froyo kernal" or "GB kernal" we are referring to the kernal MOTO included with their OTA releases of the corresponding android version. You can run GB on the "froyo kernal" via 2nd init, which is why you still need to SBF to .340 (OTA froyo) to flash official CM7 nightlies, even though they're based on GB 2.3.7. Revs unofficial CM7 nightlies are also based on GB 2.3.7, but use 2nd init on the official kernal MOTO released with GB. Clear?

SO...this is a GB (android version) ROM that requires the kernal included in the official froyo release, therefore if you are on .602 or .605, you MUST SBF to .340 before flashing this ROM or you WILL get stuck at the MOTO "M" and have to SBF anyway. Hope this helps.


----------



## Abdul

dsr13 said:


> Haven't seen this confusion in a while, since most 2nd init ROMS are now on the GB kernal...
> The Android version (Froyo, GB, ICS) has nothing to do with the kernal. When we say "froyo kernal" or "GB kernal" we are referring to the kernal MOTO included with their OTA releases of the corresponding android version. You can run GB on the "froyo kernal" via 2nd init, which is why you still need to SBF to .340 (OTA froyo) to flash official CM7 nightlies, even though they're based on GB 2.3.7. Revs unofficial CM7 nightlies are also based on GB 2.3.7, but use 2nd init on the official kernal MOTO released with GB. Clear?
> 
> SO...this is a GB (android version) ROM that requires the kernal included in the official froyo release, therefore if you are on .602 or .605, you MUST SBF to .340 before flashing this ROM or you WILL get stuck at the MOTO "M" and have to SBF anyway. Hope this helps.


thanx for all info that i want to explain also thanx alot


----------



## Abdul

i will soon post some screenshots....so whoever is curious and have alot of questions will get their answers


----------



## bobcaruso

dsr13 said:


> Haven't seen this confusion in a while, since most 2nd init ROMS are now on the GB kernal...
> The Android version (Froyo, GB, ICS) has nothing to do with the kernal. When we say "froyo kernal" or "GB kernal" we are referring to the kernal MOTO included with their OTA releases of the corresponding android version. You can run GB on the "froyo kernal" via 2nd init, which is why you still need to SBF to .340 (OTA froyo) to flash official CM7 nightlies, even though they're based on GB 2.3.7. Revs unofficial CM7 nightlies are also based on GB 2.3.7, but use 2nd init on the official kernal MOTO released with GB. Clear?
> 
> SO...this is a GB (android version) ROM that requires the kernal included in the official froyo release, therefore if you are on .602 or .605, you MUST SBF to .340 before flashing this ROM or you WILL get stuck at the MOTO "M" and have to SBF anyway. Hope this helps.


Partly true, battery efficiency though, is directly related to the kernel used, hence the reason most CM4/7 implementations have moved to the newer kernel. Also, what radio is this using?

Not meaning to prejudge, but this sounds like two steps back from current Rom technology, especially with ICS, as the older kernel has less functionality.


----------



## Wolf

Thanks again everyone for gelping others out. Its really nice seeing all the help. As for edits , with the holiday tomorrow I won't be doing ant changes till the weekend. But for those with the cam fix zip if you email me it I'll try to compile it in before I leave.


----------



## razorloves

bobcaruso said:


> Also, what radio is this using?


droid x roms do not contain a radio. you will keep whatever radio you had before flashing this.
if you want to change the radio, you can use this post http://rootzwiki.com...eband-updaters/


----------



## dsr13

bobcaruso said:


> Partly true, battery efficiency though, is directly related to the kernel used, hence the reason most CM4/7 implementations have moved to the newer kernel. Also, what radio is this using? Not meaning to prejudge, but this sounds like two steps back from current Rom technology, especially with ICS, as the older kernel has less functionality.


 I never said there is no difference between kernels...obviously there is. I was just explaining why GB based ROMs and the "GB Kernel" are completely different concepts.


----------



## kochoid

SC trailbuilder said:


> Isn't miui based on froyo? Never ran miui but i thought it is froyo base.


never been on miui?! u haven't lived till u've seen the beauty of miui.


----------



## SC trailbuilder

kochoid said:


> never been on miui?! u haven't lived till u've seen the beauty of miui.


On it now! Now to figure out what all it can do, so far( 1day) it is awesome wish I had hoped on a lot sooner. Lov'n it so far


----------



## Wolf

To everyone testing shadow fang: are ads showing up or blocked (only respond if not using a ad blocking program please


----------



## Abdul

Wolf said:


> To everyone testing shadow fang: are ads showing up or blocked (only respond if not using a ad blocking program please


i didnt noticed any ads yet...


----------



## Abdul

wolf battery seems seems better but if u canmake a lil better more that will be awesome


----------



## Wolf

To everyone: I hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. Also I'm hoping to publicly release Shadow-Fang in the next view days.
To my testers: I received the cam fix and will try to implament it tonight and send out the new link. I want to thank everyone for everything so far. The ROM woulldnt be where it is today if I didn't have the great help I've received so far.


----------



## Trooper

Wolf said:


> So i have a new surprise for everyone here on RootWiki. Its currently being tested before i post any more. Hope you are all ready ^..^
> 
> Wolf
> 
> "Founder of WolfRoms"


I'm curious. What you got cooking?


----------



## bretth18

This has T-Mobile theme engine on it right?


----------



## 440hi04

From other ROMs I have tried using the app "Opinionaided" which usually results with issues. In the app you ask questions for peoples opinions and upload a picture from your gallery, camera, or the web. The option to upload a picture from Gallery always Force Closes the app with an unexpected error. When not using a custom ROM it works just fine. Does anybody know if that will be a problem with this ROM as well or anybody willing to test it? I'm willing to test it if possible. Please let me know. Thank You.


----------



## Wolf

bretth18 said:


> This has T-Mobile theme engine on it right?


yes it does.


----------



## Wolf

Trooper said:


> I'm curious. What you got cooking?


you will find out in a few days. ^..^


----------



## Cojoa13

Wolf said:


> you will find out in a few days. ^..^


You are killing us with suspense man! =)


----------



## 440hi04

...


----------



## 440hi04

Wolf said:


> To everyone: I hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. Also I'm hoping to publicly release Shadow-Fang in the next view days.
> To my testers: I received the cam fix and will try to implament it tonight and send out the new link. I want to thank everyone for everything so far. The ROM woulldnt be where it is today if I didn't have the great help I've received so far.


 Would you please let me know if there is going to be force close issues in this ROM your developing that concern the fact of being able to use pictures from the gallery in apps such as "Opinionaided"?


----------



## jonwgee

440hi04 said:


> Would you please let me know if there is going to be force close issues in this ROM your developing that concern the fact of being able to use pictures from the gallery in apps such as "Opinionaided"?


why not just wait and see? the worst that could happen is you would have to restore a nandroid of your previous rom.... have you tried using an alternate gallery app such as Quick Pic?


----------



## 440hi04

jonwgee said:


> why not just wait and see? the worst that could happen is you would have to restore a nandroid of your previous rom.... have you tried using an alternate gallery app such as Quick Pic?


 I know this Sir...Why not make a ROM with all the bugs, kinks, and issues already worked out? If I had the knowledge on how to make a custom ROM myself...Look all I'm saying is isn't there somebody out there that would want to make a ROM 100% fool proof? 100% Guaranteed to have NO Issues? Not trying to be cocky or stupid but putting sooo much time and effort into something...I would want to be aware of EVERY concern and issue...from the smallest no name app somebody has a question about to the biggest. Just saying man. I appreciate everything these people do to further the customization and "newness" feeling possible on devices. Just mentioning concerns because I would love to know myself.


----------



## jonwgee

he doesn't have an X. he's depending on testers to find the bugs. I couldn't even find that app on the market on my phone. I had to use the web based market to find it. did you try my suggestion and try quick pic with another 2nd unit rom?


----------



## lthelwpn

440hi04 said:


> I know this Sir...Why not make a ROM with all the bugs, kinks, and issues already worked out? If I had the knowledge on how to make a custom ROM myself...Look all I'm saying is isn't there somebody out there that would want to make a ROM 100% fool proof? 100% Guaranteed to have NO Issues? Not trying to be cocky or stupid but putting sooo much time and effort into something...I would want to be aware of EVERY concern and issue...from the smallest no name app somebody has a question about to the biggest. Just saying man. I appreciate everything these people do to further the customization and "newness" feeling possible on devices. Just mentioning concerns because I would love to know myself.


Really? Every phone is different. I would gladly do a nandroid or an sbf to further aid these great developers to get us new roms. If you don't want any FC'S go to stock! Just my $.02.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinShadow

440hi04 said:


> I know this Sir...Why not make a ROM with all the bugs, kinks, and issues already worked out? If I had the knowledge on how to make a custom ROM myself...Look all I'm saying is isn't there somebody out there that would want to make a ROM 100% fool proof? 100% Guaranteed to have NO Issues? Not trying to be cocky or stupid but putting sooo much time and effort into something...I would want to be aware of EVERY concern and issue...from the smallest no name app somebody has a question about to the biggest. Just saying man. I appreciate everything these people do to further the customization and "newness" feeling possible on devices. Just mentioning concerns because I would love to know myself.


I don't really want to come off as arrogant, but I will say this. Asking for a 100% bug-free ROM is asking the impossible. Windows isn't bug-free, never will be. Linux isn't either, same deal. iOS, Mac, etc... they're not bug-free and never will be. No software comes without bugs, its impossible. People will always find bugs in software, some are very tiny and minuscule that they're meaningless and no one really cares. Others, maybe not so much. Every phone is different one way or another, and different hardware requires different build methods sometimes, thus.. bugs will be apparent.


----------



## 440hi04

jonwgee said:


> he doesn't have an X. he's depending on testers to find the bugs. I couldn't even find that app on the market on my phone. I had to use the web based market to find it. did you try my suggestion and try quick pic with another 2nd unit rom?


Its in the market on the phone I promise. I'm just not going to use another ROM until a NeW one comes out not so buggy with an ICS build. I don't believe it is the gallery that is the problem.


----------



## 440hi04

lthelwpn said:


> Really? Every phone is different. I would gladly do a nandroid or an sbf to further aid these great developers to get us new roms. If you don't want any FC'S go to stock! Just my .02.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I never said I wouldn't do that myself! All I was simply trying to say is that every little bit of info helps.


----------



## 440hi04

TwinShadow said:


> I don't really want to come off as arrogant, but I will say this. Asking for a 100% bug-free ROM is asking the impossible. Windows isn't bug-free, never will be. Linux isn't either, same deal. iOS, Mac, etc... they're not bug-free and never will be. No software comes without bugs, its impossible. People will always find bugs in software, some are very tiny and minuscule that they're meaningless and no one really cares. Others, maybe not so much. Every phone is different one way or another, and different hardware requires different build methods sometimes, thus.. bugs will be apparent.


I'm not asking for a 100% bug free ROM. I'm simply stating that working towards that goal of the ROM with least problems is important. Therefore mentioning ANY issues weather the phone be different or not could and should be important. Of course a ROM that is purely bug free is impossible but information on problems that occur should help further assist with fixing issues right? Either way you didn't come off arrogant.


----------



## deercreek

lthelwpn said:


> Really? Every phone is different. I would gladly do a nandroid or an sbf to further aid these great developers to get us new roms. If you don't want any FC'S go to stock! Just my .02.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's funny. I left stock because of FCs and random reboots. VorteX has been much more stable than my stock experience was.


----------



## Wolf

440hi04 said:


> I know this Sir...Why not make a ROM with all the bugs, kinks, and issues already worked out? If I had the knowledge on how to make a custom ROM myself...Look all I'm saying is isn't there somebody out there that would want to make a ROM 100% fool proof? 100% Guaranteed to have NO Issues? Not trying to be cocky or stupid but putting sooo much time and effort into something...I would want to be aware of EVERY concern and issue...from the smallest no name app somebody has a question about to the biggest. Just saying man. I appreciate everything these people do to further the customization and "newness" feeling possible on devices. Just mentioning concerns because I would love to know myself.


Ok, going to say my 2cents on this. To ask for a ROM to have NO app errors is IMPOSSABLE to create. Also to make a ROM that is 100% bug/error free is ALSO impossable. Dev'ing isnt as easy as your making it seem. Dont take this rant as rude, just letting you know that what your asking is not able to be done. Also as was stated. I DO NOT own a Droid X that is why i have SO many testers right now. Also doing a search from the web based market im unable to find the app your asking about. If you believe that a 100% error/bug free ROM can be made Please by all means make it. i would test it when you believe it to be 100% bug/error free. Also if you were to see all the emails dev's get about bug reports and errors it would blow your mind. Its hard to debug every issue without causing other issues. Again just my $0.02


----------



## 440hi04

Wolf said:


> Ok, going to say my 2cents on this. To ask for a ROM to have NO app errors is IMPOSSABLE to create. Also to make a ROM that is 100% bug/error free is ALSO impossable. Dev'ing isnt as easy as your making it seem. Dont take this rant as rude, just letting you know that what your asking is not able to be done. Also as was stated. I DO NOT own a Droid X that is why i have SO many testers right now. Also doing a search from the web based market im unable to find the app your asking about. If you believe that a 100% error/bug free ROM can be made Please by all means make it. i would test it when you believe it to be 100% bug/error free. Also if you were to see all the emails dev's get about bug reports and errors it would blow your mind. Its hard to debug every issue without causing other issues. Again just my 0.02


As I mentioned above in a previous post..I know a ROM is not possible to be 100% bug free. I'm sorry that your taking what I say the wrong way. I'm simply stating about working towards that should be the most important thing in my opinion. Any issues would be important to be brought to my attention if I was a Developer. I wish I knew how to do that stuff believe me. I hands down appreciate everything you guys do. I wasn't getting an answer other ways of asking til I mentioned bugs and other things. Thanks for your reply and I well edit this post in a minute with the market link. Again thank you for your time. Maybe one day I could learn how to make a ROM. If so I will post it here first before anywhere. Just trying to help and speak how I feel. Again my apologies for coming off wrong somehow. UPDATE: Here is the online market link to the app https://market.android.com/details?id=com.opinionaided&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5vcGluaW9uYWlkZWQiXQ..


----------



## Wolf

440hi04 said:


> As I mentioned above in a previous post..I know a ROM is not possible to be 100% bug free. I'm sorry that your taking what I say the wrong way. I'm simply stating about working towards that should be the most important thing in my opinion. Any issues would be important to be brought to my attention if I was a Developer. I wish I knew how to do that stuff believe me. I hands down appreciate everything you guys do. I wasn't getting an answer other ways of asking til I mentioned bugs and other things. Thanks for your reply and I well edit this post in a minute with the market link. Again thank you for your time. Maybe one day I could learn how to make a ROM. If so I will post it here first before anywhere. Just trying to help and speak how I feel. Again my apologies for coming off wrong somehow. UPDATE: Here is the online market link to the app https://market.android.com/details?id=com.opinionaided&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5vcGluaW9uYWlkZWQiXQ..


You didn't come off wrong and again as i stated please don't take my previous post the wrong way. As for the app your speaking of im positive it will work on the ROM. Again i don't own a droid x so im unable to tell you if it does work or not. Thanks again for posting on here and i will ask my beta tester to please try out the app and let me know if it does/doesnt work.


----------



## aceoyame

440hi04 said:


> Would you please let me know if there is going to be force close issues in this ROM your developing that concern the fact of being able to use pictures from the gallery in apps such as "Opinionaided"?


Does that happen in every rom or just that one? I am curious myself as I wanna make sure it isnt in my rom lol


----------



## davidnc

What could it be ? , lol








I guess the rom is still in testing after I went back and read the entire thread?
Be cool to see some screen shots when its ready


----------



## aceoyame

my guess is it's the gallery or he has an ogdroid lib still in there that doesnt work. Most do work but a couple wont


----------



## Wolf

aceoyame said:


> my guess is it's the gallery or he has an ogdroid lib still in there that doesnt work. Most do work but a couple wont


Was that to me or the one asking about the rom?


----------



## aceoyame

Both


----------



## Wolf

davidnc said:


> What could it be ? , lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the rom is still in testing after I went back and read the entire thread?
> Be cool to see some screen shots when its ready


The rom is actually public now. Its located in the Droid X dev section. Post is called [ROM]Shadow Fang


----------



## Wolf

aceoyame said:


> Both


I'll double check the lib. But I'm pretty sure I'm using the right one


----------



## aceoyame

If the gallery is included then it could be the version that is included just is interfering with whatever he is installing, especially if he is installing gapps.


----------

